# 2001 Maxima Driver Side Window



## someguysomewhere (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have an 01 maxima, that is giving me some trouble with the driver side window. When you push the button down, the window doesn't go down at all sometimes and sometimes out of nowhere it will go down. I've taken it to a nissan dealership and they've replaced the motor and the door module but the problem still persists. Any suggestions?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Window switch?


----------



## someguysomewhere (Jul 12, 2010)

It could be the window module, but rest of the window buttons work. I'll have to get verified with another mechanic sometime. Thanks for the reply


----------

